# i love my bebe dresses



## gigiproductions (Sep 17, 2010)

wore this for an event last night..fav dress ive bought on a whim
bebe Belted Hoodie Dress..

u can kinda see it it on me in my fotd post


a bebe dress i found on ebay i had been eyeing and got for 25 bucks!






shades were a joke..lol

love bebe..ugh..their dresses r so pretty..i wanna try asos next


----------



## jjjenko (Sep 17, 2010)

what a good deal. bebe always has super cute dresses! this look totally reminds me of snooki from jersey shore


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

Bebe makes some of the best party clothes... especially dresses. The grey hooded one is really cute.... especially with some boots.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 9, 2011)

Coming from someone who used to work at bebe, I absolutely adore their dresses. They make the most darling party clothes, and some of the hottest dresses I've seen on the market. And I'm in love with one of their maxi dresses this season, if only I could shell out 150 dollars to buy it!


----------

